# New York City Commercial Photographer



## MSHRichBergerPhoto (Jan 2, 2012)

I was just wondering if you could check out my portfolio and tear sheets and let me know what you guys think of my photography. My photos can be found here: New York City Cosmetic Photography NYC Cosmetic Photographer

Thanks!


----------



## picturephotos (Jan 2, 2012)

Your work is wonderful.  I haven't seen commercial work like this.  I really like that you obviously think outside the box and it shows.


----------



## dwiyudanto (Jan 6, 2012)

waaw..... your photos are amazing....
could you tell me how to do that?!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Cpi2011 (Jan 7, 2012)

Great amazing photo, you have done really awesome work. Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 8, 2012)

Insanely gorgeous photos, great job!!!


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jan 8, 2012)

ur kidding right? if my photos looked that good id quit my job tomorrow, very nice!!!!!


----------



## pchicken (Jan 9, 2012)

Rich, you have broadened my view on shooting make up.


----------



## ondro (Jan 12, 2012)

really amazing!! cool shots


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 12, 2012)

Those are some great photos!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## AustinPhotographer (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome work Rich! Very inspiring.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Excellent work! Nice client list, too!


----------

